# Newbie Swirled Ocean Soap



## shellytron (Aug 5, 2012)

It is scented with part BB's Beach Breezes and part Lemongrass Coconut. I still have so much  to learn but am loving soap making!


----------



## MKristen (Aug 5, 2012)

That looks great! I'm a newbie as well and mine defintely dont look that good yet!


----------



## shellytron (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks! I have had lots of failures too. I am finding this process to be either very satisfying or very frustrating.


----------



## semplice (Aug 6, 2012)

Great swirls!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 6, 2012)

I think your soap looks gorgeous and you did a great job with the swirls. The swirls are better than any I've been able to achieve.


----------



## moosie (Aug 6, 2012)

beautiful!!  I've wanted to try a ocean like swirly bar forever and I'm never happy with what I get, you did a great job!


----------



## Mrs Capa (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow they look like ocean surf! Gorgeous!


----------



## ewenique (Aug 22, 2012)

Good job!  They turned out great!


----------



## SueSoap (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats!  Looks great.


----------



## shellytron (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks! I am loving the process and excited for my first Christmas Bazaar.


----------



## newbie (Aug 23, 2012)

Your swirls are a great match for an ocean scent! Love the blue color too.


----------



## shellytron (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the encouragement!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 25, 2012)

those are really pretty!
i love the deep blue with the white, such a nice contrast. the fragrances sound lovely, too


----------



## Lindy (Aug 29, 2012)

Well done you got a really nice layering/swirl happening there....  very nice!


----------



## egirlxx7 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm so jealous!

Your soap so soooo good!


----------



## Flameflightcc (Aug 29, 2012)

That looks Awesome!


----------



## kristinalicia (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow. Amazing job!


----------



## SueSoap (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks very ocean-y.


----------

